# Windows 10 installation issue



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

I've finally decided to upgrade from Windows 7 to 10. What a nightmare. I managed to get it done on my laptop but my desktop installation really has me FUSTRATED!

I get a pop up with "Realtek PCEI card reader" is incompatible with Windows 10. First time, I clicked the Uninstall button. Fine. Message STILL pops up, now telling me to manually uninstall. Fine.....but..... I've erased every blessed thing I could find related to this!! I've deleted keys in the Registry, deleted/disable devices in Device Manager. No avail. I looked in the registry under the Incompatibility App key/folder...all that's left in there is CrapCleaner and my Gateway registation folder(s).

I've downloaded and used special uninstall programs. They aren't finding anything.

I've tried downloading and installing the latest driver from Realtek thinking possibly the latest driver would be compatible with Windows 10. Nope.

I've spent all day for the last 4 days trying to track down any files related to this program and HAVE HAD IT. Argh!! :banghead:

PLEASE can someone help. Please....any suggestions/leads/advice. SO VERY appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

You are going to have to disconnect the card reader cable either from the card reader or the motherboard.

Windows 10 is detecting very old hardware that is incompatible with Windows 10 and it will not install under those circumstances. In this case, the hardware is easy to eliminate by unplugging it.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply britechguy. I would love to unplug it....but could you give me some directions. I'm very leery of doing this. My desktop just has a huge screen...I don't know where the "guts" of the machine are....unlike years ago with a tower or a "box" that you could unscrew.

Thanks again
Luni


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please tell us the Make and Model # of your *A*ll *I*n *O*ne computer?
Go to the Device Manager, under Memory Technology Devices, you should see your ReadTek Card Reader. right click this and *Disable* it. 
Then you must delete the *rtspstor.sys* file. 
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...0/ca08fc82-8491-44f8-80dc-fa43734bd0c5?auth=1


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

LuniLadi said:


> I would love to unplug it....but could you give me some directions.


Right now, I would do as spunk.funk has suggested. It would definitely be very helpful to have the make and model of your computer.

I absolutely despise all-in-ones because they are difficult to service, as bad or worse than many laptops.

If you can follow his advice and essentially trick your machine into having amnesia about the existence of the offending hardware, without needing to do any physical disconnecting, that would definitely be your best bet.

I had not presumed an all-in-one was the format involved.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Please tell us the Make and Model # of your *A*ll *I*n *O*ne computer?
> Go to the Device Manager, under Memory Technology Devices, you should see your ReadTek Card Reader. right click this and *Disable* it.
> Then you must delete the *rtspstor.sys* file.
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...0/ca08fc82-8491-44f8-80dc-fa43734bd0c5?auth=1


Spunk.funk, yes I read that whole Microsoft forum post before I came here. Nothing worked. 

I've used windows explorer and 2-3 other uninstall programs to search for the "rtspstor.sys" file with no luck.

I did delete the card reader out of Device Manager. Now there isn't a memory tech device item in Device Manager. I have my webcam and Epson scanner under imaging devices and a "PCI device" under "Other devices" It says it's not installed but I disabled it anyway.

Here's a bit of info about my system:Gateway ZX6971 All in One
Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) Service Pack 1 (build 7601)
2.50 gigahertz Intel Core i5-2400S
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
6144 kilobyte tertiary memory cache
64-bit ready

I am out of ideas. 

Luni


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is a long shot, boot into Setup (Bios) G*o to Integrated Peripherals *or *Advanced*. Look for Wifi if it is enabled, using your Arrow and Enter keys, *Disable *it._Save and Exit_.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks spunk.funk, I'll give that a go tomorrow. 

Do you mind explaining why "wifi"? I could disable wifi items in Device Manager which would be easier. I'd like to learn/understand your reasoning since I'm not following it.

Thanks again. I'll post after I try it tomorrow.
Luni


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I was also thinking along spunk.funk’s lines, but had the card reader in mind and not the wireless adapter. Since this is an all-in-one, the card reader is most likely integrated into the motherboard and may not be detachable, so turning it off in BIOS is the best option forward.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I am sorry, I meant to type Disable *Card Reader* in the Bios. I


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Here is a long shot, boot into Setup (Bios) G*o to Integrated Peripherals *or *Advanced*. Look for Wifi if it is enabled, using your Arrow and Enter keys, *Disable *it._Save and Exit_.


Booted into set up:
Advanced --> Intergrated Peripherals

I'm sorry but I didn't see anything that looked like "card reader".

Here are the items/status:
Onboard SATA controller E(nabled)
Onboard SATA module AHCI
Legacy USB suport E
USB storage emulation Auto
Onboard audio controller E
Onboard LAN controller E
Onboard LAN Option ROM D(isabled)

I nosed around in several of the choices but still didn't see anything I thought was a card reader.

I was so hopeful. I thought you nailed it. Made sense. <sigh>
Luni


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have another idea, go to the Device Manager, expand* Disk Drive*. If you see Card Reader here right click and *Disable* it.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

And another idea: Try upgrading when disconnected from the internet and, thus, unable to have the Windows 10 installer check anything in the cloud.

If this warning is not built in to the installer, and it may not be, you would probably get the Windows 10 upgrade from Windows 7 to work.

I have seen this trick used for other reasons, and once internet connectivity is restored there is no roll back to Windows 7, and any essential updates since the ISO was issued get downloaded and installed anyway. The offending device generally "disappears" as far as Windows 10 is concerned.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

Britechguy,

Wow, I really thought you had a great work around here with the internet disabled.

I disconnected fro the net and chose "don't upgrade drivers" at the installation but it still came up with the "needs attention" screen. :angry:

This is so incredibly frustrating!! 

Luni


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Well, we're back to where I started out.

You are NOT going to be able to upgrade a machine that has hardware that is recognized as incompatible with Windows 10, and that's a good thing.

If you can come up with a way to disconnect it, and thus render it "not present" and "not detectable," you will be able to proceed.

If you can't, then you won't. It strikes me that this has to be a very old machine to be having issues with a card reader, as I successfully updated an ancient Gateway desktop with a card reader in it quite a while back without issue.

If you want to give your potential other assistants more data to go on, then please post a Speccy Snapshot of your machine as running Windows 7.
--------------------------------
*Using Piriform’s Speccy to Collect Your Computer’s Hardware & Software Specifications*
1. Go to the Piriform Speccy Download Page and download the program.
2. Run the installer you’ve just downloaded.
a. Note: *The Speccy free installer may now come with Avast and the Google Chrome browser bundled with it (or something else, what’s bundled has changed over time). Make sure that you UNCHECK the options to install any bundled software when you see the checkboxes during the Speccy install sequence.* When you reach the end, uncheck the _View Release Notes_ checkbox, then activate the _Run Speccy_ button.
You will then be presented the Speccy Main Window:









3. From the File Menu, activate the “Publish Snapshot” item [or press ALT+F,B]:









4. You will now be presented with the Publish Snapshot Dialog:








You will, of course, activate the _Yes_ button.

5. Finally, you will be presented with the Snapshot URL Dialog:








on which you will activate the _Copy to Clipboard_ button so that you will have the snapshot web address to paste into your message.

*Note:* If you want to save your system specs to a text file, at step 3 choose the Save as Text File option at step 3. This can be handy if you need to e-mail your specs.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I strongly suggest a clean install instead of in-place upgrade. The offending device will of course end up with no driver loaded for it, which won't be a problem to the system. You may have to use software to retrieve your Windows 7 product key beforehand. I also strongly suggest creating a system image backup of the current OS before doing the clean install of Windows 10.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

britechguy said:


> Well, we're back to where I started out.
> 
> You are NOT going to be able to upgrade a machine that has hardware that is recognized as incompatible with Windows 10, and that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Have you checked the support page for your specific make/model to see if you have the very latest device driver for that card reader? You've never mentioned exactly what machine you have, but that's the first thing I'd attempt. If it's older than the one issued by Realtek (March 2018) then I'd fetch the one issued by Realtek.

Other notes: Uninstall AVG before you even think about upgrading to Windows 10. At one time that was my antivirus/security suite of choice, but no more. It can create all sorts of issues during and after upgrade, and Windows Security as implemented under Windows 10 is a very good product.

6GB of memory is less than my suggested minimum of 8GB for a Windows 10 machine. You can do this upgrade with 6GB (I've actually done one machine that had 4GB) but if you can upgrade your RAM at some point I'd do it.

I can find nothing suggesting that this card reader should be incompatible with Windows 10, and really can't fathom what's occurring here.

Also, is a completely clean install of Windows 10 an option? If so, and you have (or get via something like Belarc Advisor) your Windows 7 key it can still be used to activate Windows 10 at no cost. I ask this only because it is, sometimes, a workaround. But if you've got a ton of software that you no longer have the install media for or that came preinstalled as part of your machine that you don't want to lose, it isn't.


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

LuniLadi said:


> Purchased my machine in Nov 2012 (I keep a file on every running machine along with a Belarc Advisor printout) Runs 24/7 every day since I bought it. My laptop is newer but this machine is still doing its job. Never gave me a problem. So.... 8 years this year....What is that in "computer" years? :angel:
> 
> Luni


I find it odd that Windows can't find a driver for something in your computer that you purchased in 2012. I assume the computer was new when you purchased it. I did look on your computer's support page and did not find any update for a card reader but there is a bios update for a UEFI bios for Windows 8. I would look into all the updates on this page for your computer, I'd also update the bios if it isn't already updated. If you still have issues then I'd suggest trying to upgrade to windows 8 first then to windows 10. My reasoning for this is that it lists support for Windows 8 but not 10. You may or may not have any luck going this route.

EDIT: I did notice your system has updates for a TV tuner card. I wonder if that card is what the system is identifying as a card reader. As far as I know windows doesn't natively support TV card tuners anymore. 
I would try and see if disabling that in the bios helps any.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Madmaxneo said:


> I find it odd that Windows can't find a driver for something in your computer that you purchased in 2012. I assume the computer was new when you purchased it.


It happens a lot, even for much newer hardware. The accelerometer in my 2013 Probook gave me a lot of grief moving to Windows 10 and upgrades thereafter, not to mention that the Probook is officially supported by Windows 10. I switched to an SSD and the accelerometer became useless, so it just sits disabled in device manager and Windows doesn't bother with it during upgrades.



> I did look on your computer's support page and did not find any update for a card reader but there is a bios update for a UEFI bios for Windows 8. I would look into all the updates on this page for your computer, I'd also update the bios if it isn't already updated. If you still have issues then I'd suggest trying to upgrade to windows 8 first then to windows 10. My reasoning for this is that it lists support for Windows 8 but not 10. You may or may not have any luck going this route.


The card reader is not listed among the Windows 8 driver updates on that website. This could mean the Windows 7 driver would work just fine on Windows 8, Windows 8 has a compatible driver bundled with it or a driver is available on the Windows Update catalogue. As for the BIOS update, the UEFI bios is for clean Windows 8 UEFI installation, not upgrades (from Windows 7).



> EDIT: I did notice your system has updates for a TV tuner card. I wonder if that card is what the system is identifying as a card reader. As far as I know windows doesn't natively support TV card tuners anymore.
> I would try and see if disabling that in the bios helps any.


I've never heard of a TV tuner card from Realtek. The Realtek card reader is listed for Windows 7, not 8. We also don't know if OP's unit has a TV tuner or not. Not all units have them, and as you can see, there are tuners from different vendors for the same AIO model.


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

Stancestans said:


> It happens a lot, even for much newer hardware. The accelerometer in my 2013 Probook gave me a lot of grief moving to Windows 10 and upgrades thereafter, not to mention that the Probook is officially supported by Windows 10. I switched to an SSD and the accelerometer became useless, so it just sits disabled in device manager and Windows doesn't bother with it during upgrades.
> 
> 
> The card reader is not listed among the Windows 8 driver updates on that website. This could mean the Windows 7 driver would work just fine on Windows 8, Windows 8 has a compatible driver bundled with it or a driver is available on the Windows Update catalogue. As for the BIOS update, the UEFI bios is for clean Windows 8 UEFI installation, not upgrades (from Windows 7).
> ...


Card readers are a common thing and they're usually just plug and play, so windows should include all the generic drivers needed and they should not require any special updates. That is unless the OP has a slot for an outdated card or some old proprietary hardware. I am also not sure if there were any card readers that have been discontinued since his laptop was made.
If the OP has a TV tuner card then windows may be misidentifying it as something else, which could be why it's identified as a RealTek device. I had a similar issue with an ExpressCard slot on a Dell laptop from 2005 that Windows misidentified, but an old driver fixed that. 
These are simple suggestions that may or may not work but they are things that have helped me in the past when troubleshooting similar issues. No one else seemed to have looked up his laptop and from what I could tell the TV tuner card is the only odd thing listed in that specific laptop, so it made sense to mention it.


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

Upon my initial look into the OPs speccy report I found something that could be the culprit. It lists a "Microsoft eHome MCIR Keyboard" which leads to an infrared device port. When I searched online for this specific device there are plenty of compatibility issues with other drivers. I would try disabling that specific IR device and see if it helps.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

Over the years I've fought off malware, root kits and viruses, only to be defeated by a Windows 10 installation.

For the FIRST time, EVER I give up. 

Thanks to everyone who tried to help. I appreciate you time and effort.

LuniLadi


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

LuniLadi said:


> Over the years I've fought off malware, root kits and viruses, only to be defeated by a Windows 10 installation.
> 
> For the FIRST time, EVER I give up.
> 
> ...


Did you try the things I mention above? I've had similar issues with a really old laptop and certain legacy devices that aren't supported anymore so I was hoping some of the experience I had could help.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

Sudhakar35,

OMG Thank you thank you thank you!!

The program you suggested FOUND (!!!) the Realtek PCEI driver file!! 

I've attached text files of (2) drivers. (SEE BELOW) One is the culprit I've been looking for.....the card reader driver...the other is a Realtek driver for a camera for all versions of Windows from XP through 8....but DOES NOT MENTION 10. Out it goes....if I need that driver, I can replace it from the backup/copy.

Tomorrow I'm going to backup both drivers ( just paranoid caution here) and then erase them and try the Windows 10 installation again.

I'm hoping your post AFTER I GAVE UP ends up being my Mother's Day gift!!
<fingers crossed>
Luni

==================================================
Driver Name : RtsPStor.sys
Address : 00000000`08C00000
End Address : 00000000`08C66000
Size : 0x00066000
Load Count : 1
Index : 178
File Type : Dynamic Link Library
Description : Realtek Pcie CardReader Driver for 2K/XP/Vista/Win7/Win8
Version : 10.0.16299.28163
Company : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Product Name : Realtek Pcie CardReader Driver for 2K/XP/Vista/Win7/Win8
Modified Date : 10/26/2017 5:19:48 AM
Created Date : 5/2/2020 1:20:41 PM
Filename : C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RtsPStor.sys
File Attributes : A
Service Name : RSPCIESTOR
Service Display Name: Realtek PCIE CardReader Driver
Digital Signature : 
==================================================
==================================================
Driver Name : rtsuvc.sys
Address : 00000000`0F639000
End Address : 00000000`10491000
Size : 0x00e58000
Load Count : 1
Index : 143
File Type : Dynamic Link Library
Description : Realtek UVC Driver for XP/Vista/Win7/Win8
Version : 6.2.9200.10296
Company : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Product Name : Realtek UVC Driver for XP/Vista/Win7/Win8
Modified Date : 1/13/2015 8:55:54 AM
Created Date : 5/2/2020 1:56:47 PM
Filename : C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rtsuvc.sys
File Attributes : A
Service Name : rtsuvc
Service Display Name: Realtek USB 2.0 PC Camera
Digital Signature : 
==================================================


----------



## sudhakar35 (Jun 5, 2007)

To luniladi :
My response was deleted by the greedy, heartless admin. Really frustrated.


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

sudhakar35 said:


> To luniladi :
> My response was deleted by the greedy, heartless admin. Really frustrated.


Wow, I would be interested to see what the original post was about.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Madmaxneo said:


> Wow, I would be interested to see what the original post was about.


And that's what private messages are for.

Forum admins very seldom remove something from public view without *very* good reason.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Madmaxneo said:


> Wow, I would be interested to see what the original post was about.


The original post was promoting the use of a third-party, unofficial source of drivers and a driver updater tool. We strongly discourage the use of such for your own safety and to avoid compatibility issues. The poster of that "solution", who is now banned, decided to repeatedly flout forum rules by offering assistance via email and/or private messaging and made it difficult for staff to do their work. Every house has its rules, and TSF is no exception. Thousands of people get the help they need here, while upholding house rules, so what makes this guy's case exceptional? Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

Stancestans said:


> The original post was promoting the use of a third-party, unofficial source of drivers and a driver updater tool. We strongly discourage the use of such for your own safety and to avoid compatibility issues. The poster of that "solution", who is now banned, decided to repeatedly flout forum rules by offering assistance via email and/or private messaging and made it difficult for staff to do their work. Every house has its rules, and TSF is no exception. Thousands of people get the help they need here, while upholding house rules, so what makes this guy's case exceptional? Absolutely nothing!


Yeah that is true and kind of what I assumed. The person who posted the link had "hakar" in his name which could (or could not) mean hacker. I am very weary of any driver download software but the guy that was being helped seemed to trust the link and the software. I am still skeptical and think maybe the issue wasn't exactly resolved. We may find out or not.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

Madmaxneo said:


> Yeah that is true and kind of what I assumed. The person who posted the link had "hakar" in his name which could (or could not) mean hacker. I am very weary of any driver download software but the guy that was being helped seemed to trust the link and the software. I am still skeptical and think maybe the issue wasn't exactly resolved. We may find out or not.


Sudhakar35 wasn't a hacker. As a matter of fact, the program he suggested was very helpful. It located the culprit files that I wanted to try and erase. These files had been mentioned in other posts as having interfered with Windows 10 installation.

Since his post I have once again tried 2-3 time to install.

Here's the latest update:

The first time I tried the installation I didn't realize that the card reader (Realtek PCI card reader) had been put back in Device Manager when I updated the drivers. I forgot about that (having given up on the whole situation) and when I erased the offending files, the installation stalled.

Second attempt: I reinstalled/updated the drivers/files and the card reader was uninstalled from Device Manager. Checked for the drivers using Driver View again. The files: RtsPStor.sys, RtsP2stor,sys, RtsPer.sys, RtsBastor.sys were not there. Card reader was STILL picked up and installation failed.

Third attempt: I went into the registry and deleted the Card Reader key and also found and deleted another Realtek key (folder and all subfolders) for a USB 2.0 Card Reader software. I thought I had it...but no, Realtek PCIe card reader was STILL picked up and installation failed.

I have an All-in-One computer and no slot for a (camera) card reader. I had one in a tower in my old machine but not this one. I literally tried to put one in the only slot I have. (not near the desktop/on laptop so I don't remember what that slot is labeled) It doesn't show up in BIOS. I never installed it and can't FIND the damn thing!

I do have a a PCI device in DM but it is not working. I probably disabled it on a previous install try.

The only devices I have in DM are my webcam and scanner....neither are Realtek.

The only Realtek drivers in Driver View are a UVC driver and drivers for (high definition) audio and network.

I think software installation shouldn't be this damn crazy. Microsoft should provide a path(s) to the offending item(s), flag the item(s), proceed with the installation and provide a solution (file shredder?) post-installation.*I shouldn't be forced into a clean install. I did that once and it was pure H#$$. There's just too much stuff....and customized stuff...on my machine. From my research on the web, I'm not the only one that has/had this problem. But no sense screaming into the wind. 

Thanks everyone for your time and attempts to help. I really do appreciate it. 
Doreen....I'm a her not a him :uhoh:
aka LuniLadi


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay, I have another lead in solving this issue!! 

In Device Manager there's an unknown PCI device that is not functioning and has no drivers installed.

Using the msinfo32 tool I have identified it as:

PCI Device
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5209&SUBSYS_80201025&REV_01\00000001004CE00000
RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader

It's a Realtek card reader!! (apparently ANOTHER one!)

I'm hoping that if I can install the proper driver, the device will be working and then either I can proceed with the Windows 10 installation or remove the incompatible device properly.

Can someone provide a link to this driver?! I couldn't find it on the Realtek website.

I feel like THIS might be the issue.....so close.....and yet so far.
PLEASE help once again. Thanks


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

LuniLadi said:


> Okay, I have another lead in solving this issue!!
> 
> In Device Manager there's an unknown PCI device that is not functioning and has no drivers installed.
> 
> ...


Have you checked into the things I mention above? Like I've said I have dealt with very similar issues before and the things I mention from your speccy report are similar in so many ways.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you looked on the support pages here https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...er-solutions-card-reader-controllers-software


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Gateway Drivers site for your AIO desktop https://www.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/drivers-downloads
Choose Windows 7 as your OS. Download the *Chipset *and *Card Reader* drivers. _Unzip_ the driver files and save them to a folder on your desktop or download location.
Start with the *Chipset* driver first. Open the unzipped driver file, Browse to *Setup.exe*. Right click it and choose *Properties/Compatibility*. Make this driver compatible with Windows 7. Put a check in the box to _*Run As Administrator.*_ _Apply and OK_. Now double click Setup.exe to install the driver. After the Chipset driver installs and you reboot, install the Card Reader driver.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to the Gateway Drivers site for your AIO desktop https://www.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/drivers-downloads
> Choose Windows 7 as your OS. Download the *Chipset *and *Card Reader* drivers. _Unzip_ the driver files and save them to a folder on your desktop or download location.
> Start with the *Chipset* driver first. Open the unzipped driver file, Browse to *Setup.exe*. Right click it and choose *Properties/Compatibility*. Make this driver compatible with Windows 7. Put a check in the box to _*Run As Administrator.*_ _Apply and OK_. Now double click Setup.exe to install the driver. After the Chipset driver installs and you reboot, install the Card Reader driver.


Spunk.funk,
Thanks so much for the link to the Gateway drivers! I found the card reader driver (Realtek_6.1.7.600.74_W7x64) for my Gateway AIO (Model ZX6971). I have downloaded other Realtek card reader drivers, even newer versions, but this is the one identified for my machine. Thanks.

I think I was WRONG about there being "another" driver in DM. Apparently when I uninstall the PCIe card reader from "Memory Technology" it gets placed into "Other Devices". No exclamation point/no problem. It says there are no drivers installed for this device. I can chose "uninstall" but nothing happens...since, with no drivers, technically it IS uninstalled. (And if I look for the driver files associated with this device, they're out of the system)

If I restore the drivers, there's no "other device" and the card reader is back in DM Memory Technology....so I think it's the same device being "moved around". I'm NOT a technician so it's just my own speculation. 

Could the fact that it's just "sitting there" still interfere with the Windows 10 installation?

Can I ask why should I download/install the chipset driver? Or is that unnecessary now?
Thanks again
LuniLadi


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

joeten said:


> Have you looked on the support pages here https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...er-solutions-card-reader-controllers-software


Joeten,
Thank you. Nice link. In the meantime, I have found drivers but thanks for your time and help.
Luni


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

Madmaxneo said:


> Have you checked into the things I mention above? Like I've said I have dealt with very similar issues before and the things I mention from your speccy report are similar in so many ways.


Madmaxneo,
Sorry it's taken me awhile to get back to you. I'm not sure you're looking at my machine's Speccy report. Were you looking at the pictures posted showing me how to use the program? (i.e. you mentioned an infrared device....I think that's my cordless keyboard and I don't have a TV tuner)

I don't mean to be pig-headed but the Realtek PCIe card reader is the culprit being fingered by the Windows 10 installation and it was on my system....I don't think as a physical device since I did mention I had a card reader in my old tower system. I found the card reader. I have a slot on my AIO labeled MS/SD/MMC. I don't know what it's for....but the card reader didn't fit into that slot. I don't want to start messing around with other devices/drivers. I could confuse the issue and make a mess of things. :sad: 

I was thinking of going your suggestion to try to install Windows 8 first but, even if it does install, there's no guarantee that 10 will follow and I'd rather live with Windows 7 than 8.

Thanks for your time and help.
LuniLadi


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The *Card Reader *driver from the Gateway drivers site is the one you were missing. The *Chipset *driver is a driver for all motherboard devices like the Card Reader, the *Chipset* is also identified on some machines as the Card Reader driver. If missing a driver, it is best to reinstall the Chipset driver _*First*_, then any other drivers that are missing. If there are no more Yellow marks or Other Devices in the Device Manager. then you should be up to date and the upgrade should go thru.


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

LuniLadi said:


> Anyway, here's the Speccy info:
> 
> https://speccy.piriform.com/results/dYFa5WgnvnWeWlBVpRwpaDL
> 
> ...


I am talking about this post. When I looked at the speccy info it indicated there was an IR device and it looks to be a keyboard of some kind. There is a chance that this is misidentified when doing the update because there may no longer be drivers for it. I have had this same (different device) issue happen to me which is why I suggest taking a look at it.

EDIT: It could very well be the card reader. If so I suggest looking for the base driver from Realtek itself.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> The *Card Reader *driver from the Gateway drivers site is the one you were missing. The *Chipset *driver is a driver for all motherboard devices like the Card Reader, the *Chipset* is also identified on some machines as the Card Reader driver. If missing a driver, it is best to reinstall the Chipset driver _*First*_, then any other drivers that are missing. If there are no more Yellow marks or Other Devices in the Device Manager. then you should be up to date and the upgrade should go thru.


Spunk.funk,

It seems the Realtek card reader shows up under "Memory Technology" in DM when the drivers ARE installed. Then, once I uninstall it from DM, it moves into "Other Devices" identified as "PCI card reader" No exclamation point/no drivers installed but still sitting there. Trying to chose "uninstall" in Device Manager accomplishes nothing. Still sits there.

I'm away from my desktop. I'll try installation again tomorrow but I don't think it's going to work. I tried with this situation ("PCI card reader"/no drivers sitting in DM) before and it didn't work.

But I'll try again.

Is there a way to remove a device in DM aside from "uninstalling"? I'd love to just ZAP this freakin thing. :angry:

Thanks
Luni

PS When I said I would try again tomorrow, I'm going to follow your previous post....install the chipset driver......REBOOT....install the card reader driver.
Uninstall in DM...hopefully everything's gone...and try installation. Right?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A device that is recognized by the computer, will show up in the Device Manager. Leave the device installed with the driver from the Gateway web site. If leaving it installed caused the upgrade to not go thru then right click the device in Device Manager and choose to *Disable* it.


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> A device that is recognized by the computer, will show up in the Device Manager. Leave the device installed with the driver from the Gateway web site. If leaving it installed caused the upgrade to not go thru then right click the device in Device Manager and choose to *Disable* it.


Spunk.funk,
So today I tried insallation again:
-- installed chip set driver from Gateway link
-- rebooted machine
-- installed PCIE card reader driver from Gateway link
(The Card reader was now shown in DM under "Memory Technology", There was NO device in "other devices". So the card reader is being moved back and forth)

Tried installation. Now I have TWO PCIE card readers that Windows 10 objects to. LOL (I have to laugh or I'll scream)

Can't seem to uninstall/disable the device(s) in DM. Nothing happens. Nothing changes.

Went into the Registry and deleted keys for:
-- the card reader
-- a USB 2.0 reader

Deleted driver files in System32 directory.

Installation still picking up the card reader.

(wo)Man vs Machine ----> Machine wins.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you _right _click the Card Reader in the Device Manager, you should have *Disable Device. *


----------



## LuniLadi (Apr 2, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> When you _right _click the Card Reader in the Device Manager, you should have *Disable Device. *


Yes, I do know about the right click. I also have the administrator account on this machine.

I do have a disable device choice. And an uninstall choice. But no matter which I chose, after the "warning" screen, nothing happens. If I check the Card Reader device under Properties, it says its functioning properly. 

I've never disabled/uninstalled a device from DM before. Am I supposed to reboot the machine for this to take effect? I didn't think so. (but, again, I'm not a technician)

It's a mystery.
Luni


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, when you _Disable _a device in the Device Manager, it should have a Red *X* over it. If after rebooting, this does not occur. I strongly suggest signing out as you, and logging in as another user, like the_ Hidden Administrator _user or any other Admin Profile and see if the same thing happens in a different Login Profile. You can also try logging in Safe Mode to _Disable_ the Card Reader


----------



## Sally78 (Jun 1, 2020)

About installing Windows 10,the best way is to make Windows installation disk,which is an easy task,this is safer than other Windows 10 installation methods,even if it fails, there will be no loss.
According to Microsoft reports, they also support and provide tutorials for installing Windows.


----------

